# New TiVo Logo for forum?



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

So, as you guys likely know, TiVo changed their logo last December - it looks better than the boring silhouette logo IMO.

Is there any chance the TiVo logo used on the header of this forum and the favicon can be updated to reflect the change? Not sure how others feel about the logo.

I think the previous TiVo logo (the one used for this forum) had the "i" in the logo colored blue, as well as the "smile" under the TiVo lettering. I guess that was modified.

Also, they came out with cool TiVo stickers on GIPHY to use for your phone or whatever, it'd be cool if they were on this forum.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm indifferent to it myself.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hard to believe it's been that long since they had a decent logo...


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

From that list, 2011 is my fav.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mine fav is 2012, i like the "3d" effect and the dimple.

frequent branding updates are simply one unnecessary self-inflicted mistake upon another for tivo as a company regarding identity - for heaven's sake, please pick something and stick with it, it's really not that deep.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I like the early ones where he has a face. Oh, I agree that the 2012 one is the coolest.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Any of the earlier 3. I'm not picky.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

The latest one reminds me of Teletubbies, and we know they are all immoral creatures.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jay_man2 said:


> The latest one reminds me of Teletubbies, and we know they are all immoral creatures.
> 
> View attachment 60648


don't know about the others, but i've heard rumors about the purple one...


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

I made this as a potential replacement logo for the forum to update the logo. It seems that the TiVo logo uses Stem Bold.

@Mike Lang what do you think?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We’ll have to see if it works out with the new header when we upgrade the platform.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm seeing a new logo and a new browser tab icon (favicon). Very nice!


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I'm seeing a new logo and a new browser tab icon (favicon). Very nice!
> 
> View attachment 66173
> 
> ...


Nice, but where is the TiVo guy? Is he not there because of possible trademarks?

@Mike Lang y'all left out my favorite part of the logo!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm guessing for legal reasons, the copyright logo won't carry over. The people at Xperi never seemed to want to work with the forum once they acquired TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm guessing for legal reasons, the copyright logo won't carry over. The people at Xperi never seemed to want to work with the forum once they acquired TiVo.


Figured it may be something like that, looking at the size of the "O" in the logo (and absence of the guy).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ugh, that plain orange dot is terrible. I keep looking for a TCF tab on my browser, before I realize it's that's (terrible) orange dot.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If that tiny change is giving you issues, you're in for a rough ride.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I have 16 other icons in my Bookmarks Bar. A few have no "personal" icon whatsoever. But every other one has an icon that lets me know what it is (or whose it is  ). Orange dot isn't very helpful (although the color is on point). I think the new TiVO guy would be a marked improvement.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

At the very least, something more distinct than a simple dot... maybe a dot with a capital T in the center or something.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I don't know, in my browsing at least the orange dot is very distinctive. Unique, even.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I appreciate any site that actually has a favicon since so many still don't. The orange dot will be recognizable in 90 days even in my peripheral vision.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't know, in my browsing at least the orange dot is very distinctive. Unique, even.


Not so much.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

EEWWWWW..


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Are there any favicon replacement extensions for current browsers? I'm not actually as bothered by the orange dot, but given an extension, I can think of a few other sites I would like to override as well.

(Kinda annoyed at the change to my toolbar bookmarks, but, meh, it's a first-world-problem)


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

kdmorse said:


> I'm not actually as bothered by the orange dot


I'm not, either, but it was an unfortunate choice when looking at my bookmark placement:


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll take any favicon they choose or even no favicon vs. sunsetting the community.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I'll take any favicon they choose or even no favicon vs. sunsetting the community.


Bah! You are your perfectly reasonable logic!


----------

